# Need a new bumper



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

incase you didn't hear in the OT, I hit an Acura and now I need a bumper. What do you think would look good on my car?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Justin, I'm going stillen lip, you should too... I'm drunk tho.. but its oudns good.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

stillen lip rules!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

GTR front from erebuni..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you guys suck. remember that thread about stillen? don't support those assholes, no matter how cool the products are!!!
i say 200sx front or gtr front fo sho!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i'd experiment with a spec v lookalike bumper.

or this one i found at the b15 conversion thread.








or you could just put on some jdm looking bumper.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^bleah. i hate it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know about the stillen thread and I hate to support them too. I know that I can prolly find the GTR kit elsewhere cheaper, but as for the lower lip and the rear valance, Stillen is the only place I can go. BTW, I plan to do the rear Valance later on as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's something I'm thinking of:







<---- this guy has a pretty cool lip on his


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That's the GTR front and yeah it does look sick. Personally though, just buying a fron bumper and having the rear and sides stock would look kinda stupid, so i would reccomend saving up for it all together. Also, do you ave to pay for damages to the Acura?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I need to pay for the acura's bumper so it's still gonna be awhile driving around like this.

Here's my car right now:

















it doesn't look as bad as I'm making it sound, but that big black mark is actually a hole torn from the impact, there's also alot of flex in the bumper which makes it seperate from the fender.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn! that is sad bro. arent you gonna cover that signal light bulb?That could get shorted when it rains.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, I doubt it'll short unless it floods. I'll be getting a new crystal corner once I can afford one.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You dont have to buy the stillen lip from stillen.

You can get the same thing from summit.


----------

